# Contractor needed Allentown Pa.



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

A VERY good client of ours has a property in Allentown that he needs a contractor for, it is a shopping center on Airport Rd. Please PM me if you're interested. He is typically pretty thorough, he'll ask for and check references. But he's a reasonable guy, pays his bills(on time) and never micro manages a site from a distance, if you say it needs it his answer is most always do it. At this time it's a snow contract he's looking for, though it could rollover into a landscape account as well. I have never laid eyes on this site, so I really can't answer any questions. I posted in Networking forum first, should have been here in case MODS are wondering about double post.

Ed
__________________


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

Between Networking forum and here 15 views and no PMs, whats up guys? This is a good company to work for, we did over 200K in business with them last winter. Contract we had said 45 days net, we had the check in the mailbox on day 45 or sooner.........


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

Call me 610-802-0744.


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

I am located in the Lehigh Valley, was not planning on working in Allentown, but I suppose we could talk. PM sent


----------



## mechplus (Oct 22, 2009)

i am interested. please e-mail me some specifications. [email protected]


----------

